# Don't buy anything from new3dscard.co.uk



## Nossi (Dec 30, 2014)

"We ship orders everyday from Monday to Saturday. All orders will be sent out by 1st class royal mail from UK warehouse. Your order status will be changed to shipped.
All UK Customers can expect to receive their orders in 3 to 5 working days(Royal Mail)."
BULLSHIT.
They ship from China NOT a UK warehouse and 3 to 5 working days is also complete BS. It's been 10 days and I still haven't received my Sky3ds.
Don't buy anything from this website, I don't even know if my order will arrive.                      EDIT: 11 days and counting...


----------



## nosignaldetected (Dec 30, 2014)

My gateway arrived in two days from them, and it was royal mail 48hr UK service


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Dec 30, 2014)

mine came from the UK too, took 5 days. the padded envelope had Chinese writing on it but it wasnt stamps or customs or anything, just some text and a royal mail stamp.


----------



## Nossi (Dec 31, 2014)

OK Update: They said my parcel is at heathrow atm. Confirming that it was shipped from China. But a least they responded to my e-mail.


----------



## Livin in a box (Dec 31, 2014)

They didn't respond to any of the emails I sent to them (3 weeks ago now) and my Sky3DS took a week to arrive, and if supposedly sent via Royal Mail next day. I, too, will not order from them again.

Oh, and also, they overcharged me, but still not responded to my emails.


----------



## TimeMuffin (Dec 31, 2014)

Livin in a box said:


> They didn't respond to any of the emails I sent to them (3 weeks ago now) and my Sky3DS took a week to arrive, and if supposedly sent via Royal Mail next day. I, too, will not order from them again.
> 
> Oh, and also, they overcharged me, but still not responded to my emails.


 

Yeah, I had a similar thing happen to me with playmods.co.uk.

They charged me €25 for EMS DATAPOST but used crappy €4.99 Priority Airmail and shipped all the way from Cyprus. It did eventually get here but they didn't give me a partial refund or replied to any of my emails. Will have to take it up with paypal and see how it goes.

Unfortunately this kind of service has to be expected if we want to do things like buy flashcarts I suppose.


----------



## Livin in a box (Dec 31, 2014)

TimeMuffin said:


> Yeah, I had a similar thing happen to me with playmods.co.uk.
> 
> They charged me €25 for EMS DATAPOST but used crappy €4.99 Priority Airmail and shipped all the way from Cyprus. It did eventually get here but they didn't give me a partial refund or replied to any of my emails. Will have to take it up with paypal and see how it goes.
> 
> Unfortunately this kind of service has to be expected if we want to do things like buy flashcarts I suppose.


 
Yeah. Unfortunately for me I didn't use PayPal because I wasn't aware that New3DSCard used them (they don't make it clear anywhere on their website, or when you're ordering most importantly) so there's not much I can do. 

Not only that though, but the day after I ordered they reduced the price of the damn card as well...


----------



## BIGAL25 (Dec 31, 2014)

Nossi said:


> OK Update: They said my parcel is at heathrow atm. Confirming that it was shipped from China. But a least they responded to my e-mail.


 

Just wanted to share that i order from them on 21st gateway was shipped on 22nd and i received it in the post today. but its obvious there is just to many inconsistency from these sites which they need to sort out.


----------



## chrisluna413 (Dec 31, 2014)

Nossi said:


> "We ship orders everyday from Monday to Saturday. All orders will be sent out by 1st class royal mail from UK warehouse. Your order status will be changed to shipped.
> All UK Customers can expect to receive their orders in 3 to 5 working days(Royal Mail)."
> BULLSHIT.
> They ship from China NOT a UK warehouse and 3 to 5 working days is also complete BS. It's been 10 days and I still haven't received my Sky3ds.
> Don't buy anything from this website, I don't even know if my order will arrive.


 

I bought my gateway from modchipsdirect on the 23rd, and they advertise 2-3day shipping in the US. I expected mine to be here sooner since they ship from New York and Im in New Jersey, but on the 25th the online tracking of my order showed no progress. I just called them yesterday and it turns out that it was misfiled, and my online tracking just updated and says its in a USPS facility 41minutes away (although I cant pick it up...).

I'm telling you this to inform that things go wrong from time to time. Your delay was probably just a fluke since hardly anyone else seems to have that issue..


----------



## Severance90 (Jan 7, 2015)

Odered from new3dscard.co.uk December 22nd, was shipped on the 23rd. Today is the 7th of January and im still waiting. Im from Portugal.


----------



## Larsenv (Jan 7, 2015)

Once I bought an R4i from 3ds-cart.com, not only it was from China, added more transactions on the card, and the flash card didn't work. I can't access the site anymore, it says it was terminated.

I had to order from modchipsdirect.com to get one, and it shipped in the US and is working with my 3DS on the latest firmware to date perfectly. (I update to the latest 3DS Firmware since I don't use NINJHAX or Gateway, so doesn't affect me.) So I probably will order from them next time.

My point is, this is probably another site that doesn't sell working cards.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 7, 2015)

My gateway took ages to come from them despite it coming from 'England' (bullshit IMO)

They also charged more than I was supposed to be billed by my bank!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 7, 2015)

chrisluna413 said:


> I bought my gateway from modchipsdirect on the 23rd, and they advertise 2-3day shipping in the US. I expected mine to be here sooner since they ship from New York and Im in New Jersey, but on the 25th the online tracking of my order showed no progress. I just called them yesterday and it turns out that it was misfiled, and my online tracking just updated and says its in a USPS facility 41minutes away (although I cant pick it up...).
> 
> I'm telling you this to inform that things go wrong from time to time. Your delay was probably just a fluke since hardly anyone else seems to have that issue..


Mine took ages to come, it doesn't seem to be a fluke from this reseller.


----------



## Livin in a box (Jan 7, 2015)

oscarandjo said:


> My gateway took ages to come from them despite it coming from 'England' (bullshit IMO)
> 
> They also charged more than I was supposed to be billed by my bank!


Yep, they did with me as well, the first email I sent to them was on the 20th December and I still haven't received a response. I will never be buying from them again.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 7, 2015)

Livin in a box said:


> Yep, they did with me as well, the first email I sent to them was on the 20th December and I still haven't received a response. I will never be buying from them again.


I got a fast response asking for a shipping update but didn't bother asking for cash back.


----------



## ChrisRX (Jan 7, 2015)

My gateway and dstwo turned up within a day but my gateway took a week. Turned up in a jiffy bag with Chinese writing but hadn't been shipped from China.


----------



## eastlondondon (Jan 7, 2015)

I ordered a Gateway and Sky 3DS on two different occasions in December both were shipped from Hong Kong by Air Mail and Royal Mail signed for, the Sky took 7 days and the Gateway 6 days. So even if they don't ship from the UK I was still pleased with service. You havei got to remember these cards are illegal in the UK. So waiting a week for delivery I am not going to complain. And would use them again. It is a bit missleading about shipping from the UK. But I recieved quality products. That were not fakes Sky 3DS works great haven't been able to test Gateway becaue Iam on 9.2 but it is the genuine article so I have faith it will work if the update is ever released. Sorry for the people who have had problems. Just letting you know they are not akways bad. Just my 2 cents.

Edit: If you do not mind them shipping from Hong Kong and waiting 7 days for delivery. I would use them again I got what I paid for in a reasonable time


----------



## iViperz (Jan 7, 2015)

I made a new account just to say this FYI. I placed an order with them on the 2nd of December. Still waiting to this date... Terrible service. I paid through their 'offline' Paypal method and will likely be losing my money because of this

I'd like to add that I've sent a total of 5 emails to them. I got a reply very fast to the first two. Then paypal funds cleared. Then I was completely ignored


----------



## iViperz (Jan 7, 2015)

Kelton2 said:


> Paypal? NEVER buy from a site that uses paypal, unless it's nds-card.com.


 
I've probably learnt my lesson I suppose. The confusing thing is that, some members are receiving their orders, while others aren't...


----------



## rip-it-up (Jan 7, 2015)

Livin in a box said:


> They didn't respond to any of the emails I sent to them (3 weeks ago now) and my Sky3DS took a week to arrive, and if supposedly sent via Royal Mail next day. I, too, will not order from them again.
> 
> Oh, and also, they overcharged me, but still not responded to my emails.


 

The overcharge probably Is currency transaction fee by your bank.
yeah they ship from china. but it was a decent speed for me


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 8, 2015)

tbh it seems most likely that they have a small stock in the UK, and any orders they get when out of stock they just send from china or something.....i don't think any UK sellers would hold a large inventory in stock....just in-case they get a knock on the door so they dont loose too much stock


----------



## Diego5194 (Jan 8, 2015)

I ordered a Gateway on Dec 2nd and it hasn't arrived yet. Singpost and local post office website are stuck at ”Despatched to overseas” two days after the order. I sent an email to support last tuesday and they said all parcels were delayed because of Christmas and New Year holidays. I don't know if believe them...


----------



## Gyron (Jan 9, 2015)

I think gamesquest1 has probably hit the nail on the head here. They probably keep a limit on how much UK stock they hold. The R4's i've ordered from them via PayPal have turned up within 3-4 days Royal Mail 'Signed For'. They may stock a minimal amount of the 3DS dedicated cards to minimize potential losses if they're busted, whereas R4's are 'ten a penny'. They should make it clear on their website, rather than indicating everything is coming from the UK.


----------



## Scorpiopt (Jan 9, 2015)

They do have this  there :



> [Shipping Notice:] Our Gateway 3DS UK stocks only ship to United Kingdom,
> to other countries, we will ship from our Singapore warehouse


.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 9, 2015)

hmm, i did order a gateway from them (i'm in greece)





should i be piss worried or what? they did not give me an estimate, plus i've asked them two times about a tracking code by they did not even reply with a negative.


Scorpiopt said:


> They do have this there :
> 
> .


i just hope it doesn't come in broken


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 12, 2015)

Got some news:


MrJason005 said:


> Just learned that new3dscard shipping outside the UK doesn't use UK stock. It ships from Singapore. I recieved my tracking code after countless emails, but it doesn't seem to be of any use (Just says it was dispatched). And now I checked the website for their estimates, and Greece wasn't on the board, but "The rest of EU" was estimated to be 9-17 weeks.
> Bottom line, don't order from new3dscard unless you're in the UK. (Playmods was out of stock).


----------



## bytor (Jan 12, 2015)

Well I decided to chance my arm on Thursday. It was shipped on Friday so am expecting it some time between tomorrow and Thursday. Fingers crossed lol


----------



## iViperz (Jan 12, 2015)

Good luck with your purchase, hopefully you'll be in the lucky mix of results


----------



## Bidoofguy (Jan 13, 2015)

Okay, I _was _going to order from new3dscard, but now I'm not so sure. If new3dscard is bad, where should I buy a Gateway from, instead?


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 13, 2015)

Bidoofguy said:


> Okay, I _was _going to order from new3dscard, but now I'm not so sure. If new3dscard is bad, where should I buy a Gateway from, instead?


http://www.gateway-3ds.net/
That mario guy on youtube who does some Gateway tutorials has ordered from them, and he received his from there.


----------



## greyhound (Jan 14, 2015)

The reason that I ordered from new3dscard is because of the reviews here: http://shoptemp.net/shop/new3dscard-co-uk.html

I have had good experiences with other sites which have positive reviews on ShopTemp before. I think we should all post an honest review on ShopTemp with our experiences once this reaches it's conclusion, as I know alot of buyers depend on these reviews.


----------



## Kylejc86 (Jan 15, 2015)

So I just ordered from here and each time I went to pay it wouldn't work and one time it said I was a high risk finally I got to one page that said not to refresh the page otherwise you will get charged twice and it stayed at that page for 20 mins without getting to the next page. Now I have an email from a 3rd party payment company saying my payment had gone through but the website claims no payment beside the order. I have received no reply from the website and the whole ordeal has just made me think this website is shite. Avoid gbatempers!!!!


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jan 15, 2015)

Kylejc86 said:


> So I just ordered from here and each time I went to pay it wouldn't work and one time it said I was a high risk finally I got to one page that said not to refresh the page otherwise you will get charged twice and it stayed at that page for 20 mins without getting to the next page. Now I have an email from a 3rd party payment company saying my payment had gone through but the website claims no payment beside the order. I have received no reply from the website and the whole ordeal has just made me think this website is shite. Avoid gbatempers!!!!


Should of used PayPal.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 15, 2015)

mech said:


> Should *have* used PayPal.


 
This or contact the bank to recover the money.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 15, 2015)

I got a reply from them, stating that it was busy season (Christmas). They wish me it arrives fast...


----------



## iViperz (Jan 15, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> I got a reply from them, stating that it was busy season (Christmas). They wish me it arrives fast...


 
I played my order on 02/12/2014 ddmmyyyy and to this date, they haven't replied to any of my emails after payment being cleared and it still hasn't been shipped.


----------



## Scorpiopt (Jan 15, 2015)

My brother ordered  from then on the 9/1/2015 and it arrived today (we are in the uk)


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 16, 2015)

みんな,　ハレルヤ！！！
Today I got a reminder from Greek post office saying it will be here at 19/01/15! Not sure how, but I'll be darned!
Also got a different tracking code that seems to work much better than the other one...
Okay new3dscard.co.uk, I'll give you another chance!


----------



## RIX__MIX (Jan 16, 2015)

I ordered from them and it took just over a week to arrive. The packaging did have Chinese over it, but sender was from the UK, it shouldn't have taken as long as it did, so not really fantastic service if you ask me when they quote 3-4 day delivery time.

I need to order another Gateway card next month, not sure who to choose.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 17, 2015)

Not sure if lie to keep me patient or what...


----------



## MisterJohnson87 (Jan 19, 2015)

Just wanted to share my experience with this site.

I ordered a Gateway 3ds from here yesterday because I didnt get any updates from Teensy. Teensy then shipped my order so I emailed new3dscard.co.uk and asked for a refund. They got back to me during the night and have cancelled my order and processed a refund. 

Impressed with their response time and how they handled my request


----------



## Bloodangel (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi
I ordered a sky3ds from new3dscard.... Package arrived today...8 days after ordering.
They told me twice it will come from London, but it has air mail on it and came recorded delivery Royal Mail. I assume they ship from China to London and then post out from London.
But!!!.... When I opened my parcel, there was the sky3ds card with my 32gb mem card cello taped to it... But no sky3ds flash cart inside... Just and empty clear she'll where it should be 

I have emailed them complaining and asking them to post another from London to me so that I will get it tomorrow... I only had one reply email back saying check inside the packaging to see if it has fell out... Obviously I did this without been told.... I've not had any emails back since to any of the 4 emails I have sent them.
I don't know what to do now... Do I threaten them with I will report them? Do I consider trading standards? Do I plaster it on every site to do with flash carts and post it to their Facebook n Twitter?


----------



## Bloodangel (Jan 20, 2015)

If I can get a refund... Who can I order a sky3ds from that is in the UK?


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 20, 2015)

Bloodangel said:


> Hi
> I ordered a sky3ds from new3dscard.... Package arrived today...8 days after ordering.
> They told me twice it will come from London, but it has air mail on it and came recorded delivery Royal Mail. I assume they ship from China to London and then post out from London.
> But!!!.... When I opened my parcel, there was the sky3ds card with my 32gb mem card cello taped to it... But no sky3ds flash cart inside... Just and empty clear she'll where it should be
> ...


I don't think blackmail will help your situation.
They lied to me with 7-12 days estimate to Greece, I'm never ordering from them again.
I suggest you send more emails honestly.


----------



## kenuk (Jan 20, 2015)

I ordered a sky3ds from new3dscard.... on the 20/12 14 came on the 22/12 14 they used royal mail  i would use them again and i live in scotland


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 20, 2015)

I bought my Gateway at 30/12/2014 and it still hasn't arrived


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jan 20, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> I bought my Gateway at 30/12/2014 and it still hasn't arrived


If you live outside the UK it ships from Asia,  not the UK


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 20, 2015)

mech said:


> If you live outside the UK it ships from Asia, not the UK


Then they should stop lying in their emails and state the truth.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jan 20, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Then they should stop lying in their emails and state the truth.


 
The 12 working days would mean it should of been with you yesterday,  I'd email them again,


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 20, 2015)

Well, it is fact that they ship from Singapore with Singapore post if you are not in the UK.




But what I don't know is if they use Air of Surface mail.
If they are telling the truth in that email I posted, they would be using Air mail.
http://www.singpost.com/send-documentparcel/transit-time.html




inb4 what do those numbers mean (days or years?)

I've sent them another email asking for a newer ETA.






If they used Surface mail, that would mean I would have to wait AT LEAST for March (I hope I don't though)


----------



## valyr (Jan 20, 2015)

well mine has just arrived 10 days after i ordered not the 2-4 advertised but its here thats the main thing lol


----------



## Bloodangel (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm in UK, ordered last Monday... Was told twice by them that it will ship from London as they have stock and it will be here in 2-4 working days... It came today, air mail sticks on it, Chinese sticker on back and one under the address label... Has a Royal Mail recorded sticker on it... And as I said, I opened it to find a empty sky3ds package inside, with my 32gb mem card cellotaped to the top.

I emailed them quite a few times telling them, asking them if they can re-label one of the sky3ds carts at their London warehouse and post it so that I get it tomorrow.. Also asked what they will do about it.
But only had 1 reply off them asking if package was tampered with or if item is inside the package... But the package was well sealed and no damage to it 

What reliable and fast flash cart sellers are in the UK?

Thanks


----------



## Bloodangel (Jan 20, 2015)

mech said:


> If you live outside the UK it ships from Asia,  not the UK



I'm in UK and it took 8 days... And still came from china... Well seems it may have shipped from China to their London warehouse... And then posted out to my address using Royal Mail first class recorded


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 20, 2015)

Bloodangel said:


> I'm in UK, ordered last Monday... Was told twice by them that it will ship from London as they have stock and it will be here in 2-4 working days... It came today, air mail sticks on it, Chinese sticker on back and one under the address label... Has a Royal Mail recorded sticker on it... And as I said, I opened it to find a empty sky3ds package inside, with my 32gb mem card cellotaped to the top.
> 
> I emailed them quite a few times telling them, asking them if they can re-label one of the sky3ds carts at their London warehouse and post it so that I get it tomorrow.. Also asked what they will do about it.
> But only had 1 reply off them asking if package was tampered with or if item is inside the package... But the package was well sealed and no damage to it
> ...


Air Mail? Hmm, interesting find. Perhaps they use good shipping from Singapore, not the cheap kind.
As for your request, well, I've heard a lot of good things about yeahgeek, also that mrmario guy on youtube says he bought 2 real Gateways from a site, check here. He also does Gateway tutorials, so you might want to check him out.
Other than that, I've heard bad things about teensy and... I'm out of ideas.


----------



## Bloodangel (Jan 20, 2015)

Thank you mrjason005

Any ideas on what I should do about my problem? If they are in China, they 9 hours ahead of us in UK so maybe I will get replies later


----------



## Bloodangel (Jan 20, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Air Mail? Hmm, interesting find. Perhaps they use good shipping from Singapore, not the cheap kind.
> As for your request, well, I've heard a lot of good things about yeahgeek, also that mrmario guy on youtube says he bought 2 real Gateways from a site, check here. He also does Gateway tutorials, so you might want to check him out.
> Other than that, I've heard bad things about teensy and... I'm out of ideas.



The White packaging he got his gateways in, is exactly same as one my sky3ds should've been in.
What site does he use as I wonder if they sell sky3ds, but I bet they American sellers


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 20, 2015)

Bloodangel said:


> Thank you mrjason005
> 
> Any ideas on what I should do about my problem? If they are in China, they 9 hours ahead of us in UK so maybe I will get replies later


The seller is UK based.
You may want to try sending an email during work hours (GMT 09:00-14:00), I got a reply near instantly from them.
And as for ordering Sky3DS, I'm not sure for them. Frankly I'd choose Gateway over them any day.


----------



## Bloodangel (Jan 20, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> The seller is UK based.
> You may want to try sending an email during work hours (GMT 09:00-14:00), I got a reply near instantly from them.
> And as for ordering Sky3DS, I'm not sure for them. Frankly I'd choose Gateway over them any day.



Working hours 9am to 2pm... I sent most my emails to them about 11am today... But only the 1 reply off them.
I notice most email over last week have been off them about 4am UK time, some around 2am and some around 10/11am... So I'm guessing they check n reply to email from China.. They are 9 hours ahead of us in UK


----------



## Bloodangel (Jan 20, 2015)

Wonder what this means... New update for sky3ds. Does it mean can play any region roms now and it's not locked to just the region of the 3ds?

Region Free Now! Sky3DS works perfect with the Smea's regionthree for region free! More Detail (01/17/2015)


----------



## bytor (Jan 20, 2015)

Can't remember if I mentioned that I got my Gateway flashcart, was a day later than I was expecting but very happy with them.


----------



## Bloodangel (Jan 21, 2015)

24 hours later and I've still not had any email replies about my missing item


----------



## MisterJohnson87 (Jan 21, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Air Mail? Hmm, interesting find. Perhaps they use good shipping from Singapore, not the cheap kind.
> As for your request, well, I've heard a lot of good things about yeahgeek, also that mrmario guy on youtube says he bought 2 real Gateways from a site, check here. He also does Gateway tutorials, so you might want to check him out.
> Other than that, I've heard bad things about teensy and... I'm out of ideas.


 

I ordered from Teensy and it came within a week! My biggest issue was that I ordered on a wednesday and didnt hear anything from them (No replies to emails, facebook or twitter) it finally shipped Sunday evening and arrived on a Tuesday morning.


----------



## Bloodangel (Jan 21, 2015)

MisterJohnson87 said:


> I ordered from Teensy and it came within a week! My biggest issue was that I ordered on a wednesday and didnt hear anything from them (No replies to emails, facebook or twitter) it finally shipped Sunday evening and arrived on a Tuesday morning.



Was this a sky3ds? I read teensy isn't very good though. Are you in UK?


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 21, 2015)

Don't forget about playmods.co.uk as well. They ship to Europe, and I've heard wonderful things about them. Shame they're out of stock of Gateways
Also, SOME EMAILS FROM THEM!









They do really seem to be sorry for the delay, and giving valid reasons.


----------



## MisterJohnson87 (Jan 21, 2015)

Bloodangel said:


> Was this a sky3ds? I read teensy isn't very good though. Are you in UK?


 

Yeah in the UK. It was for a Gateway but would expect the service to be the same


----------



## Bloodangel (Jan 21, 2015)

So if in UK... Teensy and playmods are good ones to use?


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 21, 2015)

Bloodangel said:


> So if in UK... Teensy and playmods are good ones to use?


Yeahgeek and playmods, not teensy


----------



## aofelix (Jan 21, 2015)

I want to order an EZ Flash card from them. is it fine to do so? I don't mind waiting a week or two.


----------



## aofelix (Jan 21, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Yeahgeek and playmods, not teensy


 


Is yeah geek certified good? I see they have an ezflash and will buy if someone can vouch for them.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 21, 2015)

aofelix said:


> Is yeah geek certified good? I see they have an ezflash and will buy if someone can vouch for them.


They only accept visa not mastercard
There was a user who said good things about them, can't recall his name


----------



## Bloodangel (Jan 22, 2015)

I had reply from new3dscard... They wasn't happy with me been angry and posting negative posts about them, but the said they was considering sending me another sky3ds... At last I will get my cart 

They was very understanding in their email and I understand why they was annoyed at it.... But I was just sad at paying out and not getting my item.

But others who say they don't reply back in emails, they do reply back.
Also after emailing other sellers of the sky3ds, it's true that new3dscard are indeed the faster delivery as others quoted 10-15 days. New3dscard are the only ones who say 2-4 or 2-5 days... So I personally do recommend new3dscard.co.uk


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 31, 2015)

Heh, seems like new3dscard ain't a scam after all, christmas delay


----------



## G-STAR01 (Feb 1, 2015)

Any of you ordered from new3dscard recently (after christmas rush)? (within UK)
If so, how quick did they deliver?
Do they honor their warranties?
And where's the paypal option?
I didn't see one.

I'm currently considering either them or playmods.
Playmods is clearly cheaper and they were fast to reply when I contacted them.
They told me they should be taking pre-orders on wednesday & expecting stock on Friday.
So if new3dscard is slow, it might be worth waiting it out.
I wonder if they price match lol xD


----------



## Tony8690 (Feb 5, 2015)

I ordered from them on Monday 2nd Feb, still waiting for it to be delivered. Tomorrow will be the 4 day mark so im hoping I will get it then! I will let you all know!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 5, 2015)

ModchipsDirect is great....they shipped next day and they replied to my email in the same hour I sent it.


----------

